# Bare shaft tuning using Nuts & Bolts kitchen sink method. SUCCESS!!



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Success feels great don't it. 
Small point- I have never seen a bare shaft fishtail. Once it gets sideways it just gets worse. On the other hand my vision may be questioned. Maybe so meone who uses luminocks could give us an answer.


----------



## jeremy martin (Mar 18, 2010)

I think it was kicking on impact. I didn't see an erratic flight until it hit the target so. I bolted BH's up yesterday and they are exact POI with FP's so it worked out just fine.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I had the same results after bare shaft/yolk tuning following the nuts and bolts instructions. Then threw on some slick tricks.....perfect!
:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------

